# Plywood Stair Stringer



## NailedIt (Jun 19, 2009)

I build stairs with at least (3) stringers minimum, and the 12" tread-width per stringer is what I use. Generally speaking I don't use plywood for stringers unless the builder/homeowner/designer requests that I do so. But... plywood is considered dimensionally stable as opposed to solid dimensional lumber, such as a 2x12. Shrinkage in the dimensional lumber may cause some squeaks. This is usually mitigated/minimized by glue(PL400 or eq.) between the treads/risers and the stringer and by using screws vs. nails in assembling the stairs. I'd use 1" or thicker plywood if you go that way. You could use PSL for stringers if you have a span longer than 8'. 


2x12 are usually adequate in a single-family residence.


----------



## ralphfravel (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for your reply NailedIt. After more looking into available materials, I decided to go with four 1.25" x 11 7/8" TimberStrand stringers. For me this was the best tradeoff of my time, money and need to avoid squeaks in the future.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Short of spending big money on LVL, Timberstrand is the best material for stair stringers in my opinion. Timberstrand rim board is listed for use as stringers, where most other brands of engineered rim board are not. I think you're wise not to try to use plywood.


----------



## ralphfravel (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the affirmation TKCT. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------

